

Launch of the Ares I-X - dangoldin
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/10/launch_of_the_ares_ix.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=907961>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=908005>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=908091>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=908162>

